# Bearded Dragon / Leopard Gecko?



## PSYMON (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi,
I'm looking to get a pet lizard, i've only ever previously had fish and dogs apart from the usual rabbit/hamster when i was very young. 

So i'm wondering is there any particular lizard that is better for beginners? I've bought some books on bearded dragons and leopard gecko's and my local pet store recomend them both so i was wondering is there one thats more forgiving of my n00bish errors?

Also, if you would recomend one thats not any of the above then suggest away i'm really up for researching anything  Thanks any/all help appreciated :flrt:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Personally I would go for the bearded dragon.. Gecko's tend to be more nocternal so you probably wouldn't see it until evening time. If you want a lizard that you can interact with I would deffinately go for a beardie.

Liz


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

they both have there good points. beardies require more space and are more expensive to set up. leo's only really come to life at night though. both are great starters just depends on exactly what u want


----------



## PSYMON (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot : victory:

Well, i have roughly £350 - £400 i could spend max.

I've been looking and measuring and i could accommodate the 48”x24”x24” vivarium that i hear bearded dragons need.

I'm after just a little pet to look after and do the whole pet thing taking them out for holding and let them run around a bit etc.

Are two females fine to house together? Its just i don't think I'm ready for baby lizards just yet... And i hear males are very fighty toward each other during mating seasons.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

two females housed together can work as long as they are introduced to the viv together and one is not bigger than the other.. If you intend getting two juvi females then I would suggest getting them at the same time and introducing them to the viv at the same time.

Liz


----------



## PSYMON (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah i was thinking about getting the viv first... then after perhaps a day or so so i know its all set up properly going out and buying them both.

I thought about two as i hear they don't do as well on there own is this true?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

reptiles will do just as well if not better on their own. well u have easily enough money and space for a beardie and if u wanna let it run about and stuff i would suggest a beardie


----------



## PSYMON (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool, thanks a lot :2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

no probs, let us know what ya decide on and when ya get him


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

one thing to take into consideration as well is your lifestyle - ie work!
as beardies come out during the day then they're great if you're in during the day / early evening. If you work long hours then there's a chance you'll be coming home from work shortly before lights out (ie lights on at 7am and lights off at 8pm (roughly)). That's the reason i had to let mine go, i was leaving for work at 7:30am and getting home at around 6:30pm, as this was during winter their lights on hours are shorter. It made feeding pretty difficult as well.

If you do work longer hours then a leopard gecko may be your best bet as they're nocturnal and you'll get to 'play' with them more.


----------



## PSYMON (Apr 8, 2008)

Meko said:


> one thing to take into consideration as well is your lifestyle - ie work!
> as beardies come out during the day then they're great if you're in during the day / early evening. If you work long hours then there's a chance you'll be coming home from work shortly before lights out (ie lights on at 7am and lights off at 8pm (roughly)). That's the reason i had to let mine go, i was leaving for work at 7:30am and getting home at around 6:30pm, as this was during winter their lights on hours are shorter. It made feeding pretty difficult as well.
> 
> If you do work longer hours then a leopard gecko may be your best bet as they're nocturnal and you'll get to 'play' with them more.


hi thanks for the added info:

I'm currently a student, so i usually finish college at around 5pm two days a week and 2pm one day. I get 4 days off but i do part time work but thats only 5 hours a day in the middle of the day (usually 12 - 5 sometimes 5 - 10)

would this be okay?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah that'd be fine


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Its really up to you i have both and they both make good starter lizards but if you wont somthing that you can interact(sp) with more then i would say get a bd there like the reptile version of a dog lol. also bearded dragons can live up to 10 years and leos can live up to 25 years: victory:


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry to hijack this thread a little but it seemed to have died off a little

Can anyone recommend a size for a gecko vivarium? 

I've been on a few sites for research but i keep getting very varied sizes.

And i noticed bearded dragons do better singly does this count also for the gecko? Thanks


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I think but am not sure as I dont keep geckos they prefer a smaller enclosure and like moist hides.. I am sure gecko keepers will correct me if I am wrong

Liz


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

xclairex said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread a little but it seemed to have died off a little
> 
> Can anyone recommend a size for a gecko vivarium?
> 
> ...


leos can happily live by there self for their life mate and a 2ft viv is fine for 1 leo: victory:


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

modify an RUB for a leo =-)


----------

